# Is Bernie still fat?



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

What do you guys think?

he has been resting for two weeks because I thought he damaged his back leg but it turned out to be a muscle pull thank god.

He weighed 78 pounds at the vet's this Saturday, he eats two cups of taste of the wild a day.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He doesn't look fat, but he could use some toning. Start shaping into what you want.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He looks like he has an nice hrglass shape. He might benefit from a little additional muscle toning.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow, david i would have never guessed that was bernie! He looks great at 78 pounds!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks guys he had an injury going on so I stopped working him. We also shedded a lot of weight so I am going to start back up slow on him, this is the week of the injury:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I guess his brindle coloring doesn't help revealing his muscle tone though lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol. Sometimes different lighting helps too.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Brindle dogs are difficult to photograph well. Cree is stacked like a brick house, but it doesn't really give you any incling of an idea of what he looks like in person through even HD photos.

He also may just not have the genetics to be seriously cut up.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> I guess his brindle coloring doesn't help revealing his muscle tone though lol


Brindle is very hard to photograph lol..It just does not show muscle. One reason it is hard to conformation show as well.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree brindle sucks at showing toning ...

David, Bernie looks great !


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think he looks really good. It is hard to tell in a picture. I have the same troule with my black girl need good lighting and good background. I guess you have to go by how he looks to you do you see fat on him or is he lean only you can judge that.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks for the criticism I am happy it appears that Bernie is no longer fat 

This angle of light is good and shows some muscle definition but this is when he was thicker though. I have to get the sun at the right time to have a good shot lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I find it's easiest to get the muscle tone shots right as the sun is coming up or when the sun starts to go down. You get the shadowing necessary to emphasize in the right spots.

EDIT: on a sunny day


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep lightin makes all the difference. I can see alot more muscle in that picture.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Look at how chubby he was !


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Every time I see him, I can't help staring at his big ole head, lol. 

And I can't believe you only feed him 2 cups of TOTW. Kane eats 3, almost 3.5 on his more active days. I wonder if I'm over-feeding him.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

So at least I know I wasn't the only one- every pic I take of my boy doesn't look as defined as he really Is. Not quite where I want him but far from fat


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Btw he looks much better David


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> Every time I see him, I can't help staring at his big ole head, lol.
> 
> And I can't believe you only feed him 2 cups of TOTW. Kane eats 3, almost 3.5 on his more active days. I wonder if I'm over-feeding him.


Thanks 

Every dog is different, how old is your boy? I can feel bernies ribs when he is standing straight. I still want to lean him out a little more and hopefully serious weight pulling will finish him up.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> So at least I know I wasn't the only one- every pic I take of my boy doesn't look as defined as he really Is. Not quite where I want him but far from fat


Yeah pics dOnt do him justice everyone that meets him say he is huge but to me he looks small lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Every dog is different, how old is your boy? I can feel bernies ribs when he is standing straight. I still want to lean him out a little more and hopefully serious weight pulling will finish him up.


He just turned 11 months. And if being able to feel their ribs is a sign of good weight, then Kane's all right.  How did you get into weight-pulling?


----------

